# A Few Questions About Riding With a Trailer



## Robson3022 (26 Oct 2012)

Just got this from someone on here last week so have been giving it a little go this week.








People who use these. Where do you go with them? Do you ride on the roads? 

Ive bought it to use as a genuine piece of transport for myself and my daughter not just for pleasure. Now I have no problem riding on the roads and putting my self at risk but not so keen on taking my daughter in a cloth bag with wheels onto the road? Do you use paths instead?


----------



## numbnuts (26 Oct 2012)

Shout me down in flames, but there is no way I would put my kid in one of them, too low to the ground with all the exhaust fumes that in my option for what is worth


----------



## mcshroom (26 Oct 2012)

They're designed for use on roads so I would suggest that would be a sensible place to use one

The one's I've seen seem to get a lot of room from overtaking drivers. Perhaps you could try riding with it empty a few times and see how you feel about being on the road.


----------



## mickle (26 Oct 2012)

My mrs mickle has been using a series of Burley trailers for 18+ years. Her 4kids have all travelled extensively in them before graduating to the back of her tandem and thence to their own bikes. She's only come off once whilst towing, when the front wheel of the tandem washed out on ice, but the trailer remained upright. Cars give her much more space when she's towing it and she can haul a week's worth of shopping in it.You might want to revisit the instructions for how it attaches - it's supposed to fo on the chainstay not the seatstay - and those aren't the best hitches for use on fat aluminum frame tubing .... and you'll want to fit at least a rear mudguard and possibly additional mud flap if you don't want it to get covered in dirt, mud and possibly worse..

Sit a lone kid in the left hand side - as you've done - is recommende because you're more likely to take a sharper left turn than right turn, what with driving on the left side of the road and all....

Too low down? What does that_ mean?_


----------



## ianrauk (26 Oct 2012)

I always ride on the roads. Car drivers give child trailers a heck of a lot of room and hang back a lot too. I have never had a problem on the road with one. They are also very visible to car drivers. As mcshroom says, go out and try it on the roads with no kid in the back. You will surprise yourself at how safe it is. 

Numbnuts is talking rubbish about car exhausts, he's still living in the 60's with crappy car engines
Too low down? Trailers are the same height as a kiddies pram. 
If everyone was to worry about car exhausts then no one would go out in the streets.


----------



## PpPete (26 Oct 2012)

I'm toying with the idea of a trailer for the dog (kids are all of an age to ride on their own now)
There are some nice places to walk him nearby, that are just too far away from home to walk to, and it seems a waste to use the car.
The Bob Yak style single wheelers are said to be very stable, and although they cost £££ there are some much cheaper clones on amazon.
Anyone any experience?


----------



## Robson3022 (26 Oct 2012)

> My mrs mickle has been using a series of Burley trailers for 18+ years. Her 4kids have all travelled extensively in them before graduating to the back of her tandem and thence to their own bikes. She's only come off once whilst towing, when the front wheel of the tandem washed out on ice, but the trailer remained upright. Cars give her much more space when she's towing it and she can haul a week's worth of shopping in it.You might want to revisit the instructions for how it attaches - it's supposed to fo on the chainstay not the seatstay - and those aren't the best hitches for use on fat aluminum frame tubing .... and you'll want to fit at least a rear mudguard and possibly additional mud flap if you don't want it to get covered in dirt, mud and possibly worse..
> 
> Sit a lone kid in the left hand side - as you've done - is recommende because you're more likely to take a sharper left turn than right turn, what with driving on the left side of the road and all....
> 
> Too low down? What does that_ mean?_​


 
Ive got it attached in the correct place as far as I can see? Where else could I attach it? I dont really know what you mean about the attachment, could you link me a pic of a better one?




Im not worried about exhaust fumes.

Thanks for the feed back!


----------



## compo (26 Oct 2012)

PpPete said:


> I'm toying with the idea of a trailer for the dog (kids are all of an age to ride on their own now)
> There are some nice places to walk him nearby, that are just too far away from home to walk to, and it seems a waste to use the car.
> The Bob Yak style single wheelers are said to be very stable, and although they cost £££ there are some much cheaper clones on amazon.
> Anyone any experience?


 
Our little dog likes my trailer.
(I've lost a fair bit of weight since this photo was taken!)


----------



## mickle (26 Oct 2012)

Robson3022 said:


> Ive got it attached in the correct place as far as I can see? Where else could I attach it? I dont really know what you mean about the attachment....


----------



## Lanzecki (26 Oct 2012)

I use a trailer regularly, people give must more space then when I'm not towing. Even if it's empty. The best thing to do it pull it around empty a few times, you'll be surprised at the effect. 

The connection to the bike needs to be on the chainstay, not the seat stay. 

Don't overly think about it, just get it on the road.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (26 Oct 2012)

PpPete said:


> I'm toying with the idea of a trailer for the dog (kids are all of an age to ride on their own now)
> There are some nice places to walk him nearby, that are just too far away from home to walk to, and it seems a waste to use the car.
> The Bob Yak style single wheelers are said to be very stable, and although they cost £££ there are some much cheaper clones on amazon.
> Anyone any experience?


 
Read about it here


----------



## Robson3022 (27 Oct 2012)

It is connected via there the pic just doesn't show it very well


----------



## Arch (27 Oct 2012)

With regard to safety, I've seen a trailer rolled over (when a kid on a tryout track thought it would be fun to actually ride full tilt on his bike into his Mum who was on a bike towing the trailer). The trailer rolled onto its side, but the two kids inside were fine. They were strapped in properly, and suffered nothing worse than a bit of a surprise. The trailer frame acts as a roll cage.

And yes, the fumes are not an issue. Kids would be walking or in buggies at the same height, and would breathe more fumes cooped up in a car than outside in the air.


----------



## trickletreat (27 Oct 2012)

I have used a trailer to take my daughter to school, summer and winter for over 4 yrs and 6.5k miles. We started off with an old Trek, then a Swiss bike followed by a couple of recumbent trikes.
I decided that if I used it daily through the first winter then I would sell my car. I fell off on ice that winter and my wife joked that I needed a three wheeler!
No problems with traffic, and I pass three schools daily, with loads of mums in a rush to drop off their loved ones. Take the road and think big! We are such an unusual sight that we are given loads of room.
Get a mudguard and extend it! I rolled the trailer once, combination of too much speed, tight corner and daughter was getting to big...but my fault. She was always strapped in well and wore a helmet..."can we do that again!" Yes but don't tell mum!
We then bought a second hand Hase Trets trailer trike, and she now helps with the pedalling. We will start the school run after next Easter back on separate two wheelers, I think we will both miss our time joined together.
Here is a brief picture story...


----------



## trampyjoe (30 Oct 2012)

Wot they all said about roads ^^^

When I first got my trailer I was concerned about cars not seeing it so I went out a grand total of twice with it empty. The only roads I wouldn't take it on are the narrow country lanes round here, but I mostly use it to go shopping which means going into town.

You really will be surprised at how much room drivers give you (but don't get too comfortable as there will be, at some point, one that will pass close) but if you are worried just get one of those flags - that's what I did. Oh and the cheap aldi lights - 2 sets so you've got both sides of the trailer covered front and back (and they also double as pram lights). Oh and a 'Child on board' sign .. it stops people asking 

As for the traffic fumes.. just don't let your kid suck on exhaust pipes then you'll have nothing to worry about


----------



## compo (2 Nov 2012)

My trailer (the one photographed with my little dog, above a few posts) had a disaster yesterday. It has the mount with a clamp type mount tightened by a big hand wheel. Yesterday, riding along minding my own business, towing my trailer, there was a sudden almighty bang and the bike stopped dead. When I looked the trailer mount had come adrift and ended up inside the spokes and the spring stretched almost to twice it's length and twisted round the hub. I had a hell of a job to untangle it all. To get the empty trailer home I unbolted the spring from the draw bar and just attached the safety strap through the bike frame and rode very carefully the mile or so home.

New hitch assemblies are available for £18 odd, and with the better and more secure axle mount rather than the chainstay clamp that I had. However I have seen these on Ebay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bike-Carg...ing_Bags_Panniers_SR&var=&hash=item4d0186ed1f and have to say I am tempted. Mostly used for fishing they don't look too bad and may even be better than my Mule trailer. They would probably be more stable than the Mule which I have upended more than once.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Nov 2012)

I was out again food shopping with my trailer, loving it 
No problems at all with traffic riding at a quiet time of day. I check the back wheel nut is tight before I set out, the hitch (not sure if this is the proper name for it) seems to be well designed, unless one overloads the trailer.


----------



## Lanzecki (2 Nov 2012)

Kinda makes me wonder about these plastic and spring/strap build things. Mine trailer is a M&P 03 buggy, it's called an off road/running buggy. It's a 3 wheeler with pneumatic tyres and basic springs with a home made (such negative connotations) mount to the bike. 

Many miles with shopping/children and at one point 12 stones of test weight, and nothing's broken yet. Cost me about €10 in welding wire and gas. 

Meh, I guess anything can break. I guess I should do a safety check.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Nov 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I was out again food shopping with my trailer, loving it
> No problems at all with traffic riding at a quiet time of day. I check the back wheel nut is tight before I set out, the hitch (not sure if this is the proper name for it) seems to be well designed, unless one overloads the trailer.
> 
> View attachment 14661


 

The same hitch as I have.
They are not going to break or fail anytime soon are they?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Nov 2012)

You should, Lanzecki: shopping going under the wheels of a bus is not a tragedy, kids or cats (in my case) rolling away from the bike would be awful!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (2 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> The same hitch as I have.
> They are not going to break or fail anytime soon are they?


Don't think so, Ian: the thing is solid thick metal.


----------



## ianrauk (2 Nov 2012)

Lanzecki said:


> Kinda makes me wonder about these plastic and spring/strap build things. Mine trailer is a M&P 03 buggy, it's called an off road/running buggy. It's a 3 wheeler with pneumatic tyres and basic springs with a home made (such negative connotations) mount to the bike.
> 
> Many miles with shopping/children and at one point 12 stones of test weight, and nothing's broken yet. Cost me about €10 in welding wire and gas.
> 
> Meh, I guess anything can break. I guess I should do a safety check.


 

A pic of your handiwork would be nice.


----------



## Lanzecki (2 Nov 2012)

You wish is granted. Sorry thought I'd posted already. This was during the first test. 




The mount to the bike is a pin and loop affair. Since this picture there is rubber to act as a shock absorber and noise damper. The vertical pin not has a spring loaded pivoting t-bar to stop it coming out. That said, the positions of the wheels put's positive weight on the hitch so it never came out. It would need someone hanging on the back to do that.

Connection to the buggy is by removing the front wheel. The red bar has the axle from a scrapped bike welded in that fits where the front wheel axle fits. The red bar continues under the buggy for stress control (spreading the load) and to stop everything bending around the front axle. 

Since then the basic shape has change little, just been tidy'd and painted.


----------



## Leccy (4 Nov 2012)

I use a bumper duo - although very nearly grown out - and love it, I'll really miss it!

Mine came with a long orange flag attachment but my son decided he wanted us to fly the jolly roger as we went along, so people knew we were pirates - obviously. Anyhoo it's helped us be spotted and gained quite a few admiring glances, I should be on commission really, after buying one and raving about it I must have nearly 10 other friends and family, other mums at school who've bought a trailer since having a go on mine!


----------



## Tigerbiten (5 Nov 2012)

I have a large Y frame Carry Freedom trailer with an aluminium box bolted to it behind my recumbent trike.
The box gives me about 100 liters storage which is ideal when touring/shopping.
I tend to leave the trailer hitched to the trike as it keeps cars more off my back wheel.
I've hit 55.1 mph twice with the trailer fully loaded with camping gear.

The trailer is the same width as the trike, so as long as there's a straight run, fitting through gaps is easy.
A narrow gap with a corner can be a bit of a PITA, you need to get off and realine the trailer before moving off again.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Nov 2012)

Tigerbiten said:


> A narrow gap with a corner can be a bit of a PITA, you need to get off and realine the trailer before moving off again.


He he: I parked bike and trailer the other day, went shopping, when I got back a car had boxed me in.
I should really have thought about reversing from the cycle rack with the trailer


----------



## Jdratcliffe (8 Nov 2012)

PpPete said:


> I'm toying with the idea of a trailer for the dog (kids are all of an age to ride on their own now)
> There are some nice places to walk him nearby, that are just too far away from home to walk to, and it seems a waste to use the car.
> The Bob Yak style single wheelers are said to be very stable, and although they cost £££ there are some much cheaper clones on amazon.
> Anyone any experience?


 
pete see a guy reqularly on my commute with his dog in one of these 

http://www.tailsbythelake.com/dogdevdogbac.html


----------



## compo (8 Nov 2012)

compo said:


> My trailer (the one photographed with my little dog, above a few posts) had a disaster yesterday. It has the mount with a clamp type mount tightened by a big hand wheel. Yesterday, riding along minding my own business, towing my trailer, there was a sudden almighty bang and the bike stopped dead. When I looked the trailer mount had come adrift and ended up inside the spokes and the spring stretched almost to twice it's length and twisted round the hub. I had a hell of a job to untangle it all. To get the empty trailer home I unbolted the spring from the draw bar and just attached the safety strap through the bike frame and rode very carefully the mile or so home. New hitch assemblies are available for £18 odd, and with the better and more secure axle mount rather than the chainstay clamp that I had..


 
Today I fitted a new hitch to my trailer.

I wrecked the hitch on my mule trailer last week. It was the type with the big clamp and handwheel to fasten it to the chainstay, only it came adrift and wrapped itself round the wheel hub. This was the result:
http://i950.photobucket.com/albums/ad346/briarman/DSCN0313.jpg

I ordered a new hitch of different design and have to say it is a hell of an improvement over the old one, (and I am aware I haven't fastened the safety strap). My heel doesn't keep hitting the securing wheel like it did on the old hitch.
http://i950.photobucket.com/albums/ad346/briarman/DSCN0311.jpg

And, could someone please confirm I have attached the frame part of the hitch correctly. I am pretty certain I have as there isn't really any other way it could go!
http://i950.photobucket.com/albums/ad346/briarman/DSCN0312.jpg


----------



## ianrauk (8 Nov 2012)

@compo

Yup, that's the hitch that I have for the kiddies trailer.
Works perfect. Though make sure you wrap the lead around the chain stay


----------



## compo (8 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> @compo
> 
> Yup, that's the hitch that I have for the kiddies trailer.
> Works perfect. Though make sure you wrap the lead around the chain stay


 
Thanks Ian. I am aware of the safety lead, I just left it undone whilst taking the photo.
The only slight problem is that the trailer is no longer perfectly centred behind the bike, it is an inch or so off centre. It doesn't seem to affect the ride at all and someone watching said the trailer wasn't crabbing so I will live with it.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Nov 2012)

With that style hitch and spring I don't think the trailer will sit centre anyway.


----------



## Tigerbiten (8 Nov 2012)

compo said:


> Thanks Ian. I am aware of the safety lead, I just left it undone whilst taking the photo.
> The only slight problem is that the trailer is no longer perfectly centred behind the bike, it is an inch or so off centre. It doesn't seem to affect the ride at all and someone watching said the trailer wasn't crabbing so I will live with it.


From the front wheels of my trike, I've found that unless they are miles out of line, you'll only notice it after a 1,000 miles or so due to tyre wear.
And a trailer has less weight on the wheels, so should suffer less tyre wear.
So just keep an eye on the wear patterns of the trailer tyres, that will show you if they are off line.


----------



## Lanzecki (9 Nov 2012)

Wont the trailer naturally trail behind with straight wheels? Mine's never been centred, but it tracks straight.


----------



## SpareSprocket (11 Nov 2012)

PpPete said:


> The Bob Yak style single wheelers are said to be very stable, and although they cost £££ there are some much cheaper clones on amazon. Anyone any experience?


 
I've no experience of the cheap clones as I have one of the original Bob Yak trailers which is still going strong after 10 years or so of serious abuse. They are absolutely amazing - when building mountain bike trails for a living I used one to carry tools behind me (bow saws, branch loppers etc) so that any minor problems on the trails could be sorted there and then when they were being inspected.

Because they only have one wheel they pretty much follow the bike so if you can ride it, then the trailer will get through as well. When riding off-road, the extra weight that the trailer applies to the rear wheel helps with traction too, so you can climb things that you might not be able to climb when the trailer isn't connected.

Living where I do, it's used regularly to go and get the weekly shop, on a combination of canal towpaths and cyclepaths. The only downside to the Bob Yak (and this would apply if you're carrying a dog) is that the sides are very low. Unlike a child trailer where everything is enclosed, on the Bob Yak you need to use a bag to put things in. I use a waterproof duffel bag that I picked up somewhere to keep the shopping nice and dry. A couple of bungee cords clipped to the sides make sure that nothing moves around.

I wouldn't recommend a Bob Yak for carrying a dog, but for carrying pretty much anything else (apart from kids) - I've no hesitation in recommending them. I recently took three car batteries to the local scrap metal dealer on mine so they are pretty strong.


----------



## Arch (11 Nov 2012)

Lanzecki said:


> Wont the trailer naturally trail behind with straight wheels? Mine's never been centred, but it tracks straight.


 
Yes, that would be my assumption.


----------



## ufkacbln (11 Nov 2012)

The one thing that hasn't been mentioned so far is the towing bike.

This needs to have good brakes!

You have a lot of extra freewheeling mass behind you that has to be stopped!

A good set of V brakes or disc brakes is esential


----------



## trampyjoe (11 Nov 2012)

compo said:


> Today I fitted a new hitch to my trailer.


Compo, where did you get the new hitch? I have that exact 'big knob' style (phnarr) and don't like it - I end up checking it every few minutes when I'm riding.



Cunobelin said:


> This needs to have good brakes!
> 
> You have a lot of extra freewheeling mass behind you that has to be stopped!
> 
> A good set of V brakes or disc brakes is esential


+1
I've worn through my newest set in the last 2 months (mind, they were cheap off fleabay).


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Nov 2012)

trampyjoe said:


> Compo, where did you get the new hitch? I have that exact 'big knob' style (phnarr) and don't like it - I end up checking it every few minutes when I'm riding.
> .


 
Amazon sells it for a fiver.


----------



## mickle (12 Nov 2012)

Looking forward to towing my Carry Freedom with my new Brompton!


----------



## compo (12 Nov 2012)

trampyjoe said:


> Compo, where did you get the new hitch? I have that exact 'big knob' style (phnarr) and don't like it - I end up checking it every few minutes when I'm riding.


 


Pat "5mph" said:


> Amazon sells it for a fiver.


 
Pat, are you referring to the complete assembly, or just the bit that fastens onto the bike.?

I got mine via Amazon and was the complete kit, the hitch, the spring, the lot. It was £18 + postage.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Avenir-Trailer-Hitch-Axle-Mount/dp/B004XVONI2/ref=?ie=UTF8&m=A1HZ5FPD8FVC3N
I think there are cheaper places to get it but I haven't seen it for a fiver yet!


----------



## trampyjoe (12 Nov 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Amazon sells it for a fiver.





compo said:


> Pat, are you referring to the complete assembly, or just the bit that fastens onto the bike.?
> 
> I got mine via Amazon and was the complete kit, the hitch, the spring, the lot. It was £18 + postage.
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Avenir-Trailer-Hitch-Axle-Mount/dp/B004XVONI2/ref=?ie=UTF8&m=A1HZ5FPD8FVC3N
> I think there are cheaper places to get it but I haven't seen it for a fiver yet!


 
Thanks to you both.
I was looking at changing my hitch for a burley one but will look into this one too.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (12 Nov 2012)

compo said:


> Pat, are you referring to the complete assembly, or just the bit that fastens onto the bike.?
> 
> I got mine via Amazon and was the complete kit, the hitch, the spring, the lot. It was £18 + postage.
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Avenir-Trailer-Hitch-Axle-Mount/dp/B004XVONI2/ref=?ie=UTF8&m=A1HZ5FPD8FVC3N
> I think there are cheaper places to get it but I haven't seen it for a fiver yet!


 
Just the bit, of course 
You might want a spare for fitting on another bike.


----------



## compo (16 Nov 2012)

I went all through the town this morning with my trailer full of rubbish for the council refuse site. I thought I may have had problems getting in but no-one bothered me. Then I came home via Tesco and 12 litres of milk plus a few bits we needed.

One thing I really need on the bike for when towing is a prop stand. Twice the bike fell over when I was locking the trailer before going into Tesco's. As I only use the one bike for towing I can live with a stand on it.

The new hitch is superb. The trailer is hitched to the bike in seconds. The only problem I had was that the bike attachment covered the threaded hole where the pannier rack leg fastened, and to lift the leg into a higher hole meant I had to grind some of the rack leg down to stop it fouling the hitch. Anyway, all done now, just in time for a fishing trip on Sunday.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (16 Nov 2012)

Yeah, I had thought about the bike falling over problem, so I fitted the hitch to the bike that has a stand.
Remember to park "bike out" before going for the messages, it's hard to steer bike, trailer plus shopping backwards ... as I found out


----------



## Psycolist (16 Nov 2012)

I seem to be going to buck the trend here, but we are all a sum of our experiences, and this is mine. I would never risk the life of a child in a trailer on the road. Cycle paths, tow paths, GREAT, but not on the road. Its not the act of having a child on the road, in a trailer that bothers me, its the vehicles that accompany us on those roads that make it a bad idea. If a non attentive driver happens to hit a tree, boohoo. If they try and take a bend too fast and go into a wall, re-build the wall. If they hit another vehicle, take them to court and fine them. If they kill a child, what are you gonna do. Would you ever forgive yourself for putting a child in that vulnerable position. The driver may never forget the experience and I doubt your family would ever forgive you. If your experience of towing a trailer is that vehicles give you more room, GREAT. But what about Daisy Duke who is busy putting on her lipstick while driving, or Billy Bob the trucker who is reading his newspaper while driving. Fat Larry the cabby busy putting a few extras on his meter while driving. Any one of them may simply not see you at all. Dont say it wont happen, because it does, every day, multiple times, as well as down right bad driving. As a cyclist, you have no protection, not even heavy duty clothing to absorb any impact. I have been the victim of 3 serious bike accidents in my life, none of them my fault, one of them nearly killed me. I continue to ride, because I can take the risk with my own life, but I simply dont understand how anyone can do that with a child. Dont ban trailers, I use one to take rubbish to the tip and various other utility functions, they are a great tool, but PLEASE dont put children in them on the road.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (16 Nov 2012)

Nae worries, mine only used for taking the cat to the vet and for shopping


----------



## compo (17 Nov 2012)

Mine is a cargo trailer and my kids are all in their 30's and 40's so not much chance of sitting them in the trailer.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (17 Nov 2012)

compo said:


> Mine is a cargo trailer and my kids are all in their 30's and 40's so not much chance of sitting them in the trailer.


----------



## Nebulous (17 Nov 2012)

I rarely venture into this section of the website, but had a stroll in today and found this topic.

We've recently acquired a dog, a standard poodle and one of the surprising things is that I've got a dog and he isn't allowed to walk. Apparently if he walks too far he'll damage his joints, so he's fairly strictly rationed until he's nearly fully grown.I thought joining you on a walk was what a dog was for?

We looked for a trailer and found this. This is a damaged one, but we got a new one from Germany.

It's a strange object, very big because he's a big dog. You can stick on the front wheel and use it as a dog buggy. On our recent holiday we took him to central London in it and had him on the tube. We got some pretty funny comments and looks. One man asked if he was a bear! 

Here's a photo of him in it - though you can't really see him, as he's too black. That's another thing about him its almost impossible to photograph him. He's black - nose, tail, paws, eyes just about everything except his tongue and he generally keeps that hidden. In most of our photos he looks like a caricature of a dog glued onto a background. He just absorbs all the light until you're just left with what looks like a cutout.


----------



## trampyjoe (19 Nov 2012)

Psycolist said:


> Dont ban trailers, I use one to take rubbish to the tip and various other utility functions, they are a great tool, but PLEASE dont put children in them on the road.


What would you propose those of us with kids do when we need to travel across town and collect shopping on the way?


----------



## mickle (19 Nov 2012)

Psycolist said:


> I seem to be going to buck the trend here, but we are all a sum of our experiences, and this is mine. I would never risk the life of a child in a trailer on the road. Cycle paths, tow paths, GREAT, but not on the road. Its not the act of having a child on the road, in a trailer that bothers me, its the vehicles that accompany us on those roads that make it a bad idea. If a non attentive driver happens to hit a tree, boohoo. If they try and take a bend too fast and go into a wall, re-build the wall. If they hit another vehicle, take them to court and fine them. If they kill a child, what are you gonna do. Would you ever forgive yourself for putting a child in that vulnerable position. The driver may never forget the experience and I doubt your family would ever forgive you. If your experience of towing a trailer is that vehicles give you more room, GREAT. But what about Daisy Duke who is busy putting on her lipstick while driving, or Billy Bob the trucker who is reading his newspaper while driving. Fat Larry the cabby busy putting a few extras on his meter while driving. Any one of them may simply not see you at all. Dont say it wont happen, because it does, every day, multiple times, as well as down right bad driving. As a cyclist, you have no protection, not even heavy duty clothing to absorb any impact. I have been the victim of 3 serious bike accidents in my life, none of them my fault, one of them nearly killed me. I continue to ride, because I can take the risk with my own life, but I simply dont understand how anyone can do that with a child. Dont ban trailers, I use one to take rubbish to the tip and various other utility functions, they are a great tool, but PLEASE dont put children in them on the road.


What a load of rubbish.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Nov 2012)

mickle said:


> What a load of rubbish.


 

+1
And quite sad really.


----------



## Arch (20 Nov 2012)

ianrauk said:


> +1
> And quite sad really.


 
Indeed.

Are there any stats on the number of bike trailers hit by motorists per year? I'd be willing to bet it's tiny-to-zero, compared to the number of individual cyclists hit. I think I recall one instance, years ago, which was actually road rage, rather than carelessness.

Drivers are far more likely to see and take care around a trailer - any trailer - because they have a greater road presence. In fact, perhaps if we all towed them all the time, we'd all be safer.


----------



## Phaeton (20 Nov 2012)

Few years ago when my daughter was a lot younger & into ponies we bought a youngster & I broke him into a harness & bought a trap. I was worried about cars not seeing us or getting too close. So I got a burglar alarm strobe, put it on the end of a pole & connected it to a battery, I'm sure something along the same lines could be done if you're worried cars wouldn't see you.

Alan...


----------



## Arch (20 Nov 2012)

Phaeton said:


> Few years ago when my daughter was a lot younger & into ponies we bought a youngster & I broke him into a harness & bought a trap. I was worried about cars not seeing us or getting too close. So I got a burglar alarm strobe, put it on the end of a pole & connected it to a battery, I'm sure something along the same lines could be done if you're worried cars wouldn't see you.
> 
> Alan...


 
It's easy to rig up a flagpole from fibreglass kite pole, and attach a bright ripstop nylon flag, and a little flashy backup type light (the sort that run on button batteries), if wished.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (20 Nov 2012)

Arch said:


> It's easy to rig up a flagpole from fibreglass kite pole, and attach a bright ripstop nylon flag, and a little flashy backup type light (the sort that run on button batteries), if wished.


I think trailers for kids come with a flag. Mine came with a bright red one, and it's only a pet trailer.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Nov 2012)

Arch said:


> It's easy to rig up a flagpole from fibreglass kite pole, and attach a bright ripstop nylon flag, and a little flashy backup type light (the sort that run on button batteries), if wished.


 

Exactly what I have on the trailer.
A flag and a flashing red light.


----------



## 400bhp (21 Nov 2012)

I've got an Adventure trailer which I've had for 6 months or so and am getting very pished off with the mount.

I bought a longer QR skewer as the original one was, I thought, too short as the quick release kept coming undone with the wheel dropping out. The longer QR had made ligglt difference.

My wife seems to have more luck with the attachment on her bike but it still occurs, just less frequently.

A right royal PITA.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (3 Dec 2012)

we got a burley, and the kids love it. we also got the attachment that lets you drop a front wheel down and turn the thing into a stroller buggy.
never had so much space from drivers when i've ridden it, with/without kids (or cats)…
the only downside is that the local ex-railway trail (the middlewood way) does not have wide enough access for trailers all the way along…


----------



## compo (3 Dec 2012)

trampyjoe said:


> What would you propose those of us with kids do when we need to travel across town and collect shopping on the way?


 
Make them run behind?


----------



## ianrauk (3 Dec 2012)

alecstilleyedye said:


> we got a burley, and the kids love it. we also got the attachment that lets you drop a front wheel down and turn the thing into a stroller buggy.
> never had so much space from drivers when i've ridden it, with/without kids (or cats)…
> *the only downside is that the local ex-railway trail (the middlewood way) does not have wide enough access for trailers all the way along*…


 
I have this problem in a couple of parks I take kidda too... pain in the arse...


----------



## User482 (13 Dec 2012)

I use a croozer trailer a lot - it's amazing how many people ask if I think it's safe, yet will happily cross the road with a pram, or bomb down the motorway with their kid in the back. I've only ever had one problem with a driver passing too close, yet my daughter's life is routinely endanagered by motorists jumping red lights when I'm waiting to cross.

Perception's a funny thing...

Anyway, I did feel a teensy bit guilty yesterday picking her up from nursery, when I discovered that the trailer was covered in frost. Surprisingly, she was absolutely fine, I guess the cover keeps all the wind chill out.


----------



## CarlosVanDango (13 Dec 2012)

I had a cycle trailer and did loads of miles on the road with my daughter in it. she's grown out of it and we use a tag bike - (she is 7), we drive in traffic often and it is giving her good experience for when she's old enough to ride on her own in traffic!

i would say if your not a confident rider then don't use one on the road, but if you are they are fine


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jan 2013)

I have a trailer rather like the old Cannondale trailer of the unfortunate name. It mounts to the seatpost, and is more stable than the trailer I use for the doggies to ride in, which attaches to the stays . Both are now stored, or I'd post pictures. Had about 10-14 degree high temps for the last week, will warm up soon and I'll be back using them again and I'll post a picture.


----------



## Leccy (24 Jan 2013)

Bike trailer (hidden in the background!) was perfect for a New Year's Day ride and pub lunch, the last time my son will fit in it so we made it a good one, he'll be sad to see it go but now moved on to a trailgator whilst attempting to get the hang of his own bike.
Trailer was much admired sat outside a pub, families and dog owners all wanted to ask questions and look inside!


----------



## cyclingsheep (27 Jan 2013)

One thing I do notice is that the majority of you saying "using trailers on the road is fine" don't live in London. Now I've worked in London as a bicycle courier in the past and have commuted for years but I'd still be wary of using the trailer in central city. I use it regularly around Richmond/Twickenham area but I'm about to venture into Battersea with my 20 month old and have to say I'm a little nervous.


----------



## ianrauk (28 Jan 2013)

cyclingsheep said:


> One thing I do notice is that the majority of you saying "using trailers on the road is fine" don't live in London. Now I've worked in London as a bicycle courier in the past and have commuted for years but I'd still be wary of using the trailer in central city. I use it regularly around Richmond/Twickenham area but I'm about to venture into Battersea with my 20 month old and have to say I'm a little nervous.


 

I'm SE London based. And when the roads are busy then I find it's safer then when not. This way you can keep with the traffic without having to wait for that thankfully rare, quick, close pass.


----------



## ComedyPilot (29 Jan 2013)

On the flag front my trailer has two whip poles with luminous fur attached to them that flap in the wind. No probs with it so far, but I start work too early to take Miss CP to school in it.

Anyway, Miss CP is getting to the stage of being trust-worthy enough to ride a tag along.


----------



## EthelF (7 Feb 2013)

I'm based in SW London (Wandsworth) and am pretty comfortable riding on most roads round here. I do admit I am a bit more selective about the roads I'll ride with the trailer than without (Trinity Road, no way!), but I have had no problems on the more minor roads, and very few close passes, far fewer than when riding solo. OK, I do go a bit overboard with lights on the trailer, in addition to a flag. 
I have been down to Battersea Park a couple of times, stringing together mainly minor roads with a few short sections of busier ones. I also regularly head over to Richmond Park via Wimbledon & Wimbledon Common. So Richmond to Battersea should be no problem IMHO.
Still would probably draw the line at heading into the West End though.


----------



## Puddles (15 Feb 2013)

I trailer everywhere since I gave up the car, I say I, (how I wish sometimes) but the littlest - 2 1/2 years goes in the trailer it is a Skiiddii, I think I managed enough d's & I's there.

It has been adapted a bit - flag on the correct side, I also have rice led's around the windows and across the handle at the back as winter time when we collect the eldest from school in the dusky dark I like a nice red glow. I changed the square reflectors ont eh back for some red triangular ones.

Oh and my most recent addition is a nice big yellow sticker on the back of the trailer






Glowy lights inside






I have no worries about being on the road I generally get quite a wide berth from cars and the road I mostly travel on I share with a constant stream of petrol tankers, the handle is also a great place to mount a camera :-)


----------



## Sara_H (18 Feb 2013)

Puddles said:


> I trailer everywhere since I gave up the car, I say I, (how I wish sometimes) but the littlest - 2 1/2 years goes in the trailer it is a Skiiddii, I think I managed enough d's & I's there.
> 
> It has been adapted a bit - flag on the correct side, I also have rice led's around the windows and across the handle at the back as winter time when we collect the eldest from school in the dusky dark I like a nice red glow. I changed the square reflectors ont eh back for some red triangular ones.
> 
> ...


Where'd you get your sticker from, puddles? I really like it.


----------



## Puddles (18 Feb 2013)

I got it from Darren Harding at Locking Vinyl he is wonderful for decals and stickers you can find him here

http://www.facebook.com/groups/LockingVynil/?fref=ts

he also did my custom User76 & Squidge stickers


----------

